# Introducing my cats..



## LemonYellow (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm new here - so here's the crew:

Finn:










Sam:










Raven:











Diego:










Simon:


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Good looking bunch. That Sam looks like he needs to loosen up a bit...lol


----------



## LemonYellow (Nov 4, 2008)

I think I need to resize the pictures, but I am having a terrible waiting time because I use dialup.

If the pics need to be removed I'll understand - or can do it myself. I don't currently have a digital camera, so these pictures will be "it" until I can borrow one again but I wanted to show them off a bit.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

awwww .... lovely pics!!! Welcome to the Forum!!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gorgeous cats - Raven is stunning! :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Such cute kitties!


----------



## LemonYellow (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome, guys!

I bet you can't tell which two are brothers.... ^^ 

I work 3rd shift and will try to get onto the forum regularly during the day. I can't wait to jump in and get to know others here.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome! That's quiet a beautiful bunch you have there. I'd enjoy it any time you want to show them off!


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

I didn't know you had other cats beside Finn and Diego

Welcome to CF, haven't been on either forum much lately so excuse the late hello.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome! Your cats are oh so adorable! Please tell us their stories!


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum! You have beautiful cats! <3


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

You're telling me Finn and Diego are two different cats? They look identical, right down to those multi-colored eyes. What a good looking group you have!

I love the name Finn....It crossed my mind for a boy cat if I ever got another one. I won't, of course, but it's always fun to think of names.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I love your babies, especially the odd-eyed-whites. Marmalade's _real_ name was Finnian. Marmy/Marmalade just sort of stuck as a nickname.


----------



## SleekBlackJaguar (Nov 9, 2008)

Aaw, thats so cute! Are Simon and Sam twins or just related? ^_^


----------

